# anyone in AZ?



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I really need to find some local ppl.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I live in Casa Grande Az, just south of Phoenix. I've been thinking of reaching out to others within my area but seem to always be apprehensive. Any who, I'm very close if you are indeed living in Phoenix.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

sweet! Let's be friends!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, I'm in AZ.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know you are, Allie!!


----------



## tweety7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Me!! - Tucson


----------



## KatTrillian (Dec 19, 2010)

*I'm in Tucson*

Hi, I'm in Tucson. You can also follow me in Facebook - Katherine Trillian.


----------



## integra78 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys was browsing the forums and thought I'd sign up
Phoenix here.


----------



## Exotik (Dec 11, 2010)

Im in Yuma


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

seriously.. I need a friend or two. People who are like me- at least I hope. You never know these days..


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm close.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, Phoenix ppl, here's my meetup.com group that I created for others with SA. If you don't feel like joining the group, let's just all talk together and meet up sometime. I'd love to make some new friends! http://www.meetup.com/Valley-Social-Anxiety-Sufferers


----------



## integra78 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll be your friend, would possibly do the meetup thing too


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

integra78 said:


> I'll be your friend, would possibly do the meetup thing too


great. I'd be interested in doing the meetup thing too, but I don't know how to work that site you (orchdorch) posted.. like, I don't know how to even navigate the site, I mean.


----------



## integra78 (Dec 23, 2010)

if anyone would like to chat message me on here or the link in my sig


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

IV BEEN IN THE LOVELY STATE OF AZ, IN KINGMAN ,AND OATMAN MINING TOWN,WHEN I WAS Visiting the west coast.Should be back in la and vegas soon,James/Ireland


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm curious. you guys in Phoenix are in the same city as is the Social Anxiety Institute. Anyone ever go there for therapy? anyone thinking about it? just wondering.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I never knew such a place existed! so no


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.meetup.com/Valley-Social-Anxiety-Sufferers - for you, Allie. Just join for free and click on this.


----------

